# 7 string test



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I installed SD blackouts on my old Ibanez AX. It has been totaly redone from top to bottom now. Total electronics, pickups, machine heads, stripped and refinished, its just not the same guitar it was..
I'm still tryin ta figure out the 7 string aspect of the thing and the spacing on the strings is further apart. I guess old dogs just catch on slower than the young.. I'm still tryin ta find a better way to record , and that video cam I bought is so complicated to convert to something Youtube will except that i sat it aside.. This is thru the cannon digital camera that I use on my night vision scope.. anyway here ya go...








YouTube - ‪ibanez 7 stringer.AVI‬‏


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I'm still tryin ta figure out the 7 string aspect of the thing


Yeah, no kidding. Six strings are plenty challenging for me!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Bruce J said:


> Yeah, no kidding. Six strings are plenty challenging for me!


 Me to bud.. lol


----------

